# Jumpin The Gun!



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I may just be jumpin the gun here but, my P seems to be swimming at a tilt as if only using one side to swim or one side is weak! Im getting super nervous I think I have done everything right only thing I went wrong on was feeding him those feeders for the 1st week of ownership after I joined this site I have done everything to keep em healthy. Maybe is nothing but im just gettin worried


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your fish all probably have some sort of parisite now from those nasty feeders...








Nah it sounds completely normal to me, mine used to do that all the tim


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Barebottom tank?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its the patented serra tilt. some tilt more then others.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Piranhas are notorious for this.

Nothing to worry about. As long as he isn't rubbing up on anything while he does it, then its nothing.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Barebottom tank?


My tank is bare bottomed and my Piranha does this all the time but I've used bare bottomed tanks for years with all sorts of fish and most do it to some extent so it didn't worry me.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Barebottom tanks mess with a fishes equilibrium


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

my reds swim fine but my serra Macs swim like that and i got gravel


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

my rhom does this alot, he likes cruizing in stealth mode!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

They do that so as to hide their more colorful undersides and give a narrower view of themselves as camouflage.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow I was soooo worried, I was sweating. Im glad to hear this is common ... and when I first read it I was sick ****** you suck lol. Ya got me at first. Thanks for such fast replies by the way.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As he gets bigger/older/more comfortable in his surroundings he will begin to decrease and finally quit the tilting.
I've had my spilo for several months now and he still tilts bigtime.
I think my altuvei tilted for almost a year.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> They do that so as to hide their more colorful undersides and give a narrower view of themselves as camouflage.


Exactly. Bare bottom tanks usually make it worse cause of the reflection, the fish doesn't know its at the bottom and usually is paranoid of something under it also.

If that makes sense at all.


----------

